

Raising startup capital for the 1st time - allsop8184
http://www.shopify.com/blog/5213482-7-tips-on-how-to-raise-startup-capital

======
hackerlicious
This list has little insight and should be obvious to anyone looking to raise
capital. If you didn't know these things already you probably are not in a
position to raise funding.

~~~
allsop8184
You'd be surprised how little _some_ people know as they begin preparation for
their first fundraise.

As I mentioned in the title - this is for people looking to raise capital for
the 1st time. A beginners 'tip list' sort of thing.

Sorry it didn't provide value for you...

